
Producing a Music Video in the Browser - jasondigitized
https://blog.vizibop.com/producing-a-music-video-in-the-browser/
======
jedimastert
Only slightly on topic, but the title reminded my of a "music video" by a band
called Brightly for their song Preflight Nerves[0]. It pulls live tweets that
contain the lyrics of the song in time with the song. Pretty neat

[0]:
[http://tweetflight.wearebrightly.com/](http://tweetflight.wearebrightly.com/)

------
rjeli
I've also messed around with browser video editing. WebRecorder's poor browser
support (h264 only available on chrome) is one thing, but only being able to
encode in real-time is just too frustrating, with frame drops and forcing the
user to play back the entire vid. Have you tried any of the ffmpeg wasm ports
floating around?

------
Budabellly
I think video generation for other media types is definitely getting some legs
these days. This is a great start for music/podcasts.

There are so many directions you could take it, but generally I suspect it
will be hard to offer the "right" amount of customization to end users. It may
be easier to find product market fit by focusing in on a smaller niche.

~~~
jasondigitized
What smaller niches come to mind for you?

~~~
Budabellly
That one is for you to discover! I would think about subcategories that
already have communities. Maybe it's a genre of music, maybe it's a circle of
podcasters (e.g. sports). Incorporating speech2face would also be sweet
feature for this.

------
rootcage
You mention Wavve, is that powering your backend?

~~~
jasondigitized
Backend is Firebase and AWS for the transcoding pipeline using a Lamba / S3 /
Elastic Transcoder.

